
ROS: An Open Source Robotics Platform on Linux - eth0up
https://www.linux.com/learn/ros-open-source-robotics-platform-linux
======
sbierwagen
ROS is powerful, but it's something of a moving target. Any documentation
that's more than six months old is going to be completely wrong, something I
discovered by trying to get ROS running on my vacuum cleaner:
[https://bbot.org/blog/archives/2016/06/09/using_ros_with_the...](https://bbot.org/blog/archives/2016/06/09/using_ros_with_the_neato_xv-11_in_the_year_2016/)

